# Whats a safe adhesive to glue river rocks to pvc pipe?



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

My friend has alot of river rocks left over from when they built there back yard. I was going to use these in my fish tank. Need to find a safe adhesive so i can glue some PVC pipe to the river rocks to make some cave/tunnel and hide it. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. I dont want to drop 70 bucks on decoration if i can do it for free.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Is super glue safe?


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

I have heard people say super glue is safe. I have also heard that gorilla glue is safe. I have not tried either though and probably would not. You could try GE silicone 1. I have used it and I know for sure that it is safe.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

thank you


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Just make sure you don't get the kind they make that has anything saying mildew, mold ect. resistant as that means that added chemicals to that version, the regular stuff is fine though.

When using it stay in a well ventilated area and don't put the stuff in the tank until it the silicone has completely cured.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I have used gorrilla glue quite a bit for fishtanks over the years.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

superglue is fine,

silicone might be the better choice for attaching rocks however


----------



## gurvir19 (Apr 4, 2007)

silicone is also good to stick rocks toghther? I want to blue my holey rock together for stacking


----------

